# Review: Wolf’s Nano Trim



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Review: Wolf's Nano Trim

Introduction:*

Wolf's Nano Trim was mentioned to me by a couple of my friends on L2D as they were curious about it and wondered if I had any knowledge on it's durability. Another of my friends sent me a sample of it to try out. Thank you Jim!! Of course I felt I should share my experiences so I recorded them and here they are.

*Product Claims: *

Wolf's Chemicals Nano Trim Sealant uses nano technology to deliver an expected lifespan of up to three months per application. It also does a really nice job of darkening down fading and masking other signs of age, and gives a rich satin finish that will not run or streak.

*Details:*

1.- Packaging: N/A 
2.- Directions: Looked up on the web
3.- Viscosity: Thin
4.- Color: Amber
5.- Scent: Tried to keep my nose away from it
6.- Regular Price: 5oz = 27.00 US $ 
7.- Regular Price: 150ml = 20.25 Euros 
8.- Manufacturer: Wolf's Chemicals
9.- Made in: Unknown

*Product used for Preparation:*
Prepared with ARO or OPC 3:1

*Product used for application:*
Foam applicator or MF suede applicator

*Product*










*Average Conditions (Fahrenheit) *










*Average Conditions (Celsius)*










*PART 1: Side-By-Side with Competition

Preparation, Application, & Observations:*

I began by washing the surface with ARO and a Microfiber towel. Next I thoroughly rinsed it and blew it dry with my Master Blaster.










I applied 3 thin layers with various applicators. After the first coat I waited approximately 20 minutes and after the second coat another 30 before moving to the final coat. After each layer I also waited a few minutes and then lightly wiped it with an mf towel to make sure each coat was applied thin.

My initial impressions were very positive. It darkened the plastic nicely and a little went a long way. It also went on smooth and worked well with all 3 of the applicators I tried.

*Application Video:*






*Pictures:*









































































*PART 2: Plastic Trim (Blue Car)

Preparation, Application, & Observations:*

This surface I started by cleaning well with OPC 3:1 and an mf towel. I applied WNT to the molded smooth plastic with a foam applicator I had made from a retired polishing pad. As I was applying it I found it to go on quite even and thought to myself "This is my new go to trim product for smooth plastic".

*Application Video:*






*Pictures:*




























*Update: (1 Week)*

Well, the product didn't fair so well in the durability tests.

Full story is that we had continuous rain the last 2 days like I haven't seen since 2004. The last 24-30 hours before these pictures were taken were almost non-stop rain with rarely even a break and more than 6 hours of it torrential.

Here are the pictures after 1 Week.










It still beads some but the color is gone, as you will see in the pictures after I dried it off.





































The CarPro PERL and of course Ultima T&TG are both darker than the WNS on the side by side test.










*Pros:*

1.- A little goes a long way
2.- Appearance: Darkens the surface nicely
3.- Doesn't leave spots and lines on the trim when it rains

*???:*

1.- I'm curious about the safety warning I saw on a site selling this product. It said, "This is a professional strength product and as such carries potentially serious health and usage risks that should be fully understood from the outset - please read the instructions carefully."

*Cons:*

1.-Durability 
2.-Price:

*Final Observations and Summary:*

I was really quite excited about this product after I applied it to the old molded plastic around my windows and I thought Wolf would darken and last there while being easy to apply smoothly. Unfortunately I was disappointed after the 1-week results. I must assume the product works longer on textured trim (as do most trim products) although I haven't been able to fully test it on that front yet.

Final thought: the price seems unreasonable to me. UTTG is cheaper and PERL much cheaper and worked better in my testing. UTTG is a master of exterior trim and PERL can be used on interior, exterior, and tires. If WNTS had been able to last on smooth plastic for a month and look good it would have won a place in my heart but one week is not acceptable at that price.

Still, based on my buddy's Jims findings that he has mentioned I can only assume it has something to do with the weather down here or else Jim must be using it on textured trim only. I look forward to your comments Jim. I'll have to try it again after I hear from you.

Thank you for taking the time to read this review! Cheers

*PART 3: Plastic Trim (Green Car)*

Today I setup another test to give the product another shot and to leave a tapeline to follow its durability with.

This is immediately after application:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

I have to say I have come to the same conclusions. The durability is rubbish, even on textured trim.

I have even cleaned the trim with APC and IPA prior to application, which makes no difference!

Thanks for taking the time to do a write up!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!
Lovely review!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your review. I use C4 on my car, and VP Protectant on friend's car i detail.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great review. I used C4 on my trim a year ago. Still going strong.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucky I've just invested in 4 bottles... 

What is the 3rd product tested (UTGG)? My acronyms aren't great. :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

amiller said:


> Lucky I've just invested in 4 bottles...
> 
> What is the 3rd product tested (UTGG)? My acronyms aren't great. :thumb:


Be interested to hear if you get on okay with it mate! I think its shocking stuff after about a week!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> Lucky I've just invested in 4 bottles...
> 
> What is the 3rd product tested (UTGG)? My acronyms aren't great. :thumb:


Ultima Tire & Trim Guard


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

terrymcg said:


> Be interested to hear if you get on okay with it mate! I think its shocking stuff after about a week!


I've got it on the grill of my golf at the moment. I wasn't looking for the 'darkening' effect, but the 'sealing' properties. (easy clean, beading, etc). Will be applying to to the wheel arches for the winter! :doublesho 



BespokeCarCare said:


> Ultima Tire & Trim Guard


Sounds like a decent product, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review, mate! It's recently come to our attention that people are getting mixed results with this product. Some have reported over 8 months of durability, some not so great, but it is most certainly something that we're looking in to. Again, thanks for the honest review :thumb:! 

- Jesse


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your additional feedback and comments. I appreciate it 

Cheers



amiller said:


> Sounds like a decent product, thanks. :thumb:


It certainly is. I've been using it a few years.



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the review, mate! It's recently come to our attention that people are getting mixed results with this product. Some have reported over 8 months of durability, some not so great, but it is most certainly something that we're looking in to. Again, thanks for the honest review :thumb:!
> 
> - Jesse


Thank you for your comments and information Jesse. :wave:

Cheers


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the review, mate! It's recently come to our attention that people are getting mixed results with this product. Some have reported over 8 months of durability, some not so great, but it is most certainly something that we're looking in to. Again, thanks for the honest review :thumb:!
> 
> - Jesse


I'll let you know it's fresh on van:thumb:
I'll record milage and wash products used


----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

Very interesting hopefully Jesse finds out what is causing this


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am looking for a good product to use on the plastic's on the outside of a 2011 Freelander- mirror housing, bumper strip, and side protectors.

Would this be good or can anyone suggest anything better

Many thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The test didnt include Gtechniq C4 and all I read about this is positive so try that mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

interesting review, however ive read that any trim that is going to have the wolfs product applied to it needs very thorough cleaning, this does'nt appear to be the case here....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Done rate it at all myself not for what it costs.Sorry jesse but dont last long


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ what he said. I applied on few cars now. Every time thorougly cleaned trims with APC and IPA and then 2 coats of trim coat applied. Beading and sheeting is still there on (aprox. 1-2months) but blackness is out. all in all I think that with few tweaks this product have great potential to become one of the best trim coats


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

May be but wont buy any other of his products now not for around £21 for 150ml.Supagard £1 a tin rufarf market out lasts this by week's.and it's 500ml


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

The water softener cover was thoroughly scrubbed with ARO using a brush and an mf towel. Then thoroughly blown dry with the metro master blaster.

I agree with others. Color washes away quickly. Other properties don't completely leave as fast as the color though. Some of the color does stay behind. Just a slight hint of it is still there to this day (on the water softener cover that is). Not on the smooth plastic.

I used the product again as shown in that last picture with the same results as the first time.

I've used the C4 as well. I did a review of it over on Live2detail. I don't think I ever posted it here.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> I am looking for a good product to use on the plastic's on the outside of a 2011 Freelander- mirror housing, bumper strip, and side protectors.
> 
> Would this be good or can anyone suggest anything better
> 
> Many thanks


Ultima Trim and Tire Guard without question is your best choice. There is no equal when all things are taken into account.

Now, if it's terribly faded UTTG will not restore the full color back without multiple applications over time but a 2011 you certainly don't have this problem and. Can guarantee you this is your best option.

If you want something you can use on interiors as well carpro perl is a very nice product. Darkens even very faded trim but durability varies depending on the trim type.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

I felt it was only fair to bring this thread back, as earlier on I slated the stuff! Now I have nothing but good things to say! Don't know what I have done differently, but have been keeping my eye on it and I have had 3 months out of it now on my front number plate surround. An area which takes a lot of punishment no doubt! It's still going strong and has stood up too some punishing weather and salty roads.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great review CEEDOG! :thumb:

With the Perl, what was the dilution you used? Or was it used neat?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent test Corey, I know which I`ll be sticking with.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried a comparison of UTTG -vs- Meg's Endurance on their tyres?

Ultima Interior Guard Plus is without a doubt the best inside the cabin product I've tried and I'd be interested to hear any feeback on the exterior product on tyres.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> I felt it was only fair to bring this thread back, as earlier on I slated the stuff! Now I have nothing but good things to say! Don't know what I have done differently, but have been keeping my eye on it and I have had 3 months out of it now on my front number plate surround. An area which takes a lot of punishment no doubt! It's still going strong and has stood up too some punishing weather and salty roads.


Rock and roll thank you very kindly for the update, Terry ! I'm not sure what was different this time either, but I suspect that it had something to do with the cleanliness of the surface. Also it could have something to do with the amount of moisture on the surface. As I remeber Corey lives in a pretty humid environment so that may have something to do with his results.

These new nano products need a very clean/pure surface to bond to and if they get that the bond is very good and strong. If not, it's like trying to anchor a boat in the sand... nothing to latch on to basically.

I'm actually on more than 6 months durability on my Aprilia scooter plastic that was completely white before I applied. Looks the same as the day I applied it.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

terrymcg said:


> I felt it was only fair to bring this thread back, as earlier on I slated the stuff! Now I have nothing but good things to say! Don't know what I have done differently, but have been keeping my eye on it and I have had 3 months out of it now on my front number plate surround. An area which takes a lot of punishment no doubt! It's still going strong and has stood up too some punishing weather and salty roads.


Excellent, thank you for the added experience!



type[r]+ said:


> Another great review CEEDOG! :thumb:
> 
> With the Perl, what was the dilution you used? Or was it used neat?


Thank you sir!! :doublesho

If I recall correctly it was the same I use on tires 1:1



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Excellent test Corey, I know which I`ll be sticking with.


Thank you! Much appreciated my friend.



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Rock and roll thank you very kindly for the update, Terry ! I'm not sure what was different this time either, but I suspect that it had something to do with the cleanliness of the surface. Also it could have something to do with the amount of moisture on the surface. As I remeber Corey lives in a pretty humid environment so that may have something to do with his results.
> 
> These new nano products need a very clean/pure surface to bond to and if they get that the bond is very good and strong. If not, it's like trying to anchor a boat in the sand... nothing to latch on to basically.
> 
> I'm actually on more than 6 months durability on my Aprilia scooter plastic that was completely white before I applied. Looks the same as the day I applied it.


Thanks for the additional info Jesse. You are right, I'm in Florida so it is rather humid. A little update though. The weird thing is I've noticed on the window trim the beading is still their so it seems the product is still there but the darkening (restorative) effect was what passed rather quickly.

I'll have to give it another go sometime. I do have a pinch left of my sample.

:driver:


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to say I've been really unimpressed with it too.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

CEE DOG said:


> Excellent, thank you for the added experience!
> 
> Thank you sir!! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Originally from Biloxi, MS here so I'm all too familiar with that type of climate . The trim was probably pretty worn I'm guessing? If it was it may need more than one coat. Trim is very absorbant, especially worn trim... very porous. Give it a good cleaning with IPA and allow time for it to dry before reapplying. Moisture will prevent proper "anchoring". I suspect moisture affected your last test too. Normal dressings just sit on the surface, but nano needs to get "inside", therefore if it's not allowed "inside" it will just wash away without bonding.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Wolfs has been getting beaten up pretty badly lately. This test and then their wheel cleaner has gotten pretty poor reviews as well. I wonder how the body wrap would stand up in a true test?

Once my Adam's Super VRT runs out, I plan on buying C4 and not have to worry about the plastic trim again until I buy a new car.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wolfs has been getting beaten up pretty badly lately. This test and then their wheel cleaner has gotten pretty poor reviews as well. I wonder how the body wrap would stand up in a true test?
> 
> Once my Adam's Super VRT runs out, I plan on buying C4 and not have to worry about the plastic trim again until I buy a new car.


Wolf's has also been getting rave reviews lately . Some people have different results, different expectations, different ways they apply it. I'm not sure what your idea of a "true" test is, but here's what BW looks like on a car after 4 months on a daily driver http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251076

If you look in my section and search on the forum here, you can also find BW holding up for 8-12 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals;3288082 said:


> Wolf's has also been getting rave reviews lately . Some people have different results, different expectations, different ways they apply it. I'm not sure what your idea of a "true" test is, but here's what BW looks like on a car after 4 months on a daily driver http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251076
> 
> If you look in my section and search on the forum here, you can also find BW holding up for 8-12 months.


That looks excellent after 4 months. Body Wrap does seem to be very popular and does look great from what I've seen in the studio section, particularly on white or silver cars.


----------

